# Touchpad Eland469

## Joachin

Buenas, tengo una consulta, en Gentoo no he podido hacer mi touchpad, en todas las distros funciona menos en Gentoo, asi que es un error mio, desearia saber que componentes activar, les dejo el mensaje de dmesg de una distro que si lo reconoce:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> input: ELAN469D:00 04F3:304B Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-5/i2c-ELAN469D:00/0018:04F3:304B.0003/input/input13
> 
> [   13.954873] hid-multitouch 0018:04F3:304B.0003: input,hidraw2: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN469D:00 04F3:304B] on i2c-ELAN469D:00

 

Quedo a la espera de sus respuestas.

Gracias.

----------

## MrBrutico

Hola tienes elan I2C activado en el kernel?

----------

## Joachin

Gracias por tu respuesta, asi es lo tengo activado, y aun asi sigue sin funcionar.

----------

## LordSenil

 *Joachin wrote:*   

> Gracias por tu respuesta, asi es lo tengo activado, y aun asi sigue sin funcionar.

 

Hola Joachin,

Yo tenía el mismo problema que tu, y el fallo estaba en la configuración del kernel ya que con otra configuración que tenía no había manera, incluso con el i2c activo.

Si te interesa puedo enviarte el .config que usé en mi caso. En mi equipo se trata de este modelo touchpad de ASUS:

```
[   10.893649] input: ELAN1200:00 04F3:3045 Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-20/i2c-ELAN1200:00/0018:04F3:3045.0002/input/input12

[   10.893719] input: ELAN1200:00 04F3:3045 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-20/i2c-ELAN1200:00/0018:04F3:3045.0002/input/input13

[   10.893778] hid-generic 0018:04F3:3045.0002: input,hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN1200:00 04F3:3045] on i2c-ELAN1200:00

[   11.280315] input: ELAN1200:00 04F3:3045 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:15.0/i2c_designware.0/i2c-20/i2c-ELAN1200:00/0018:04F3:3045.0002/input/input15

[   11.280389] hid-multitouch 0018:04F3:3045.0002: input,hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [ELAN1200:00 04F3:3045] on i2c-ELAN1200:00
```

Saludos.

----------

